

Video: Why The Color Pink Does Not Exist - mgxplyr
http://blog.dinohusejnovic.com/2011/10/23/the-color-pink-does-not-exist/

======
dddddannyyyyy
there is so much wrong with this video.

purple/magenta != pink

pink != all - green

pink == red + some more of everything else (white)

we do not see x rays, gamma rays, etc, as "pink"

